# Dressing up boys?



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm tempted to cut Pudding's coat shorter so that I can dress him up... However, I don't find that many great outfits for little boys.. Do you guys think it would be wrong to make him wear a dress? lol!!!

I've always wanted a boy doggy.. but once I got Pudding, I realized how much cuter girl clothing are! lol.. I still love Pudding but I just really want to dress him up! What do you guys think??


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Well I am sure he would love all the added attention, and Puddin' is a unisex name, so no one would know you are dressing him like a girl!

There are some cute boy clothes... however my husband only lets me put Wilson in t-shirts, and in public he is only allowed to wear his coat. 

And now I have a little girl who _hates_ all clothes! She hates clothes so much that if Wilson is wearing them she tries to take them off him!









Wilson in his very manly t-shirt

[attachment=20160:attachment]

Molly trying to take Wilson's shirt off of him...

[attachment=20161:attachment]


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

> Well I am sure he would love all the added attention, and Puddin' is a unisex name, so no one would know you are dressing him like a girl!
> 
> There are some cute boy clothes... however my husband only lets me put Wilson in t-shirts, and in public he is only allowed to wear his coat.
> 
> ...



LOL!!! That's so funny about Molly tring to take off Wilson's t-shirt! LOL!! Let's hope she doesn't come after yours....







lol


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Molly, you are too much!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> I'm tempted to cut Pudding's coat shorter so that I can dress him up... However, I don't find that many great outfits for little boys.. Do you guys think it would be wrong to make him wear a dress? lol!!!
> 
> I've always wanted a boy doggy.. but once I got Pudding, I realized how much cuter girl clothing are! lol.. I still love Pudding but I just really want to dress him up! What do you guys think??[/B]


Well, I visited your blog and he looks pretty darned cute in that hot pink cheerleader outfit you put on him







I dunno, is it any more ridiculous to put a dress on a boy dog than on a girl dog.? Either sex Maltese looks rather feminine and I don't think you'd be giving Pudding a gender confusion issue. .....It's not like they have a clue what they're wearing. Now if you have a husband, he might raise holy H#%$%; if not, I say do what makes you happy as long as Pudding doesn't seem to be annoyed by wearing clothing in general. Pudding is also a unisex name so you're safe from any funny looks from strangers.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I would NEVER put a dress on my boys . I do think girl clothes are cuter , but there are adorable boys clothes around . Sarah


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=347369
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah the cheerleader dress.. lol... That outfit is actually from my friend's build-a-bear outfit (if you've never heard of it, it's a store with stuffed bears that you pick out and then you can dress them)
She thought it'd be funny .. I was suprised how well it fit Pudding... He doesn't look too happy though lol... but I think the hair peice annoyed him, not the dress...


----------



## cairoluv (Mar 4, 2007)

I dunno, I dress my boys up all the time. They have bomber jackets for winter (need to upload a pic of these), fishing vests for spring, uniforms for when they are working, and I am going to get them some cammo outfits for hunting season (don't tell my hubby, it's a surprise - though there is no way I am letting them go hunting with him!). I love dressing them up and I am kinda glad I don't have girls where I would feel like I need to keep their hair longer and put bows in. Cairo is forever trying to strip Sam, so bows are totally out unless I want to pluck them out of Cairo's poo


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

cairoluv - I LOVE that picture of them wearing their Security t-shirts, that is hysterical... err I mean very authoratative!!!!


----------



## cairoluv (Mar 4, 2007)

> cairoluv - I LOVE that picture of them wearing their Security t-shirts, that is hysterical... err I mean very authoratative!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah - they're little clowns and I couldn't resist getting them these outfits last weekend (I laughed so hard I started snorting when I put them on). They are such good alarm dogs, that I felt their positions should be recognized







. Luckily they are total mamma's boys and don't overstep their authority too often!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Check out Barkindogclothese for wonderful tees for boys! Rena is wonderful to work with, super fast, and doesn't even charge shipping!

http://barkindogclothes.com/

Be sure and tell her you're a member of Spoiled Mlatese and she'll give you 10% off!

If you want to spend a bit more, Pampered Pup has great tees for boys, too.

http://www.thepamperedpup.com/


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I haven't ever really had the desire to dress Alvar up...except, I really want to get him a bow-tie!!! I think it would be a fabulous look for him







but it's turning out to be hard to find a little black bow-tie of the appropriate size that doesn't also involve a shirt-collar...oh well, the search continues!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

there's some great stuff on ebay as well.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I find a sweater to be quite practical in the wintertime. Ollie has 1. And since he is an outdoor potty man, a raincoat when it's pouring out. I also have a sweatshirt for him after a bath when he's dry but still a little chilly. So I only own 3 articles of puppy clothing--BUT I WANT MORE. The hubby doesn't really like me spending $ on dog clothes...but I will manage to work around that, lol.

If I didn't have two female skin kids to dress up, I'd want a female malt!! But my girls pretty much meet that need I have. I say "pretty much" because my 8 yr old is starting to get very opinionated about what she wears, although not too bad yet--and it must be something I think is appropriate--which has never been a problem for her. And her little sister who is almost 5 who thinks she is 15 tries to tell me how to dress her, but I ignore her, lol.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I haven't seen any bowties that didn't have a tux included but I did see these: http://www.dogtie.com/Home.htm
I think they look cute on.

I've also noticed that pamperedpuppy.com now has a section just for boys.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I like putting clothes and bows on Perri, but only boy stuff though. It is discouraging to see that the overall selection of boy stuff doesn't even come close to all the girly stuff out there, but it's there nonetheless--you just have to look harder!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> I like putting clothes and bows on Perri, but only boy stuff though. It is discouraging to see that the overall selection of boy stuff doesn't even come close to all the girly stuff out there, but it's there nonetheless--you just have to look harder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same way in the human world.
I have a girl and am worn out by the time I brush any hair or half way clean eyes stain.
I say put what ever you feel comfortable on him, if he's nuetered you've got even a better case!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love this cute tee shirt that GW Little as on sale right now.

[attachment=20188:attachment]

http://www.gwlittle.com/Detail.aspx?Produc...;CategoryID=247


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

> I haven't seen any bowties that didn't have a tux included but I did see these: http://www.dogtie.com/Home.htm
> I think they look cute on.
> 
> I've also noticed that pamperedpuppy.com now has a section just for boys.[/B]



oh my goodness! those ties are too fantastic! I think I need one...or five...yay!


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

> I love this cute tee shirt that GW Little as on sale right now.
> 
> [attachment=20188:attachment]
> 
> http://www.gwlittle.com/Detail.aspx?Produc...;CategoryID=247[/B]



Thanks!! That's so cute! And being in Canada, I find that they hardest thing about shopping online is the high shipping costs.. but this site charges a pretty reasonable fee! Thanks! Now I'm going to go crazy with the shopping


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I love this cute tee shirt that GW Little as on sale right now.
> 
> [attachment=20188:attachment]
> 
> http://www.gwlittle.com/Detail.aspx?Produc...;CategoryID=247[/B]


That t-shirt is adorable!! But $20 for a t-shirt is a little high for me...And I can't believe it was originally close to $30!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I have three sons and I always looked longingly at the girly baby clothes. (Especially the Barbie pink stuff! lol) When I finally decided on a maltese, I only wanted a girl because I wanted to be able to dress her in the frilly girl doggie outfits and bows. I've had her for over a year and she can't stand clothes or dresses.







She pulls or rips everything off of her body. I say boy or girl, if they wear clothes, put them on them and consider yourself lucky that you don't have "au natural" Tallulah for a dog.









The boy clothes and bows are really cute too!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I See Spot also has some cute tee for boys:

http://www.iseespot.com/bNetStore/Template...2&Param11=9

They have free shiping until the end of April, too!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, Pacino & Ralphie have more clothes then us!! LOL No, I don't put them in dresses but between barkingdogs.com and petedge.com I have an array of boy clothes that are so darned cute.*

*We have tee shirts, sweatshirts, tank tops, coats, sweaters, polo shirts, pajamas, parker coats, you name it they got it!! Oh, and Pacino has a "Smoking Jacket", now I have to get one for Ralphie!!*

*Boys can be a lot of fun also.*

*Marie & the (dressed up) Boys!*

*PS: And they actually LIKE to be dressed!!*


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=347398
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 where did you get those security tees? they are wonderful!


----------



## cairoluv (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah - they're little clowns and I couldn't resist getting them these outfits last weekend (I laughed so hard I started snorting when I put them on). They are such good alarm dogs, that I felt their positions should be recognized







. Luckily they are total mamma's boys and don't overstep their authority too often!









[/QUOTE]
where did you get those security tees? they are wonderful!
[/QUOTE]


Hi mpappie,

I got them from PetCo. In Denver, they tend to have a much better selection of boy stuff than PetSmart. They also were the only ones that had jammies to fit my little guys. I don't know if these shirts are on their website, but they do have some great boys stuff in their stores! (BTW - The shirts were $9.99 a piece - another reason I like PetCo for basic clothes)

- Holly


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Since it is warm in Texas I can't dress Pico too often but I love the way he looks in his Fishing Vest when we go to the beach or to a skeet shoot, his Tennis Sweater for casual visiting, his hooded fleece lined jacket for cold or rainy days outside and his polo shirts and various t-shirts. I used to regret I couldn't dress him frilly but he's still cute as a button in his "manly man" clothes!

I do love those "Security" shirts, too! They are really on the job, arent' they? Checking the outside for danger!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I love dressing Rudy. This is Rudy at the yacht club party all decked out in his sailor outfit. This was taken with my cell and not a very good image. Isn't he a cutie kazoodie!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

IMG! That is the cutest picture of Rudy!!!!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I really enjoyed all those boy pics!








So cute!!!!!


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

> I really enjoyed all those boy pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

where did you get those security tees? they are wonderful!


Hi mpappie,

I got them from PetCo. In Denver, they tend to have a much better selection of boy stuff than PetSmart. They also were the only ones that had jammies to fit my little guys. I don't know if these shirts are on their website, but they do have some great boys stuff in their stores! (BTW - The shirts were $9.99 a piece - another reason I like PetCo for basic clothes)

- Holly


thanks, we have a Petco here i am going to check.


----------

